# 11dp3dt brown spotting :-((



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

Game over :-((


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Hun,

I had brown spotting and I got my BFP today so wait to see what happens. They say an embryo can implant up to 12 days so it could still be good news. 
Is there a lot and is it still brown?

Xxx


----------



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just a little when I wipe ad yes just brown Hun xx
Congrats on your bfp xxx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

If I were you I'd wait till your OTD now and then test. If it stays brown or a salmon pink it's a good sign. Like I said I had that and thought it was all over but it stopped after a day and I got my BFP yesterday. So it's not over till it's over Hun. Try not to stress cause if you are pregnant it won't do the baby any good. 

Keep me posted as I have got everything crossed for you  

P.S do you live in b,ham X


----------



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi hope yes I'm in birminghamn
Otd today going in for blood today and getting results bout 5 xx
I've been testing negative everyday including this morning so I'm hoping for a miracle lol xx
It is strange bout brown spotting yesterday surely too late for implantation?? Ah well I'll know either way today thank you for the support xxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey brummie  good luck for the result but you are right it is bit late for implanation  and did the OTD today say bfn.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah bfn today too but still having bloods done today don't know why thou :-( xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Thinkin of u hun!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you Jenna just waiting for the dreaded phone call now x


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

How did you get on babe x


----------

